

Segment SQL, Powered by Amazon Redshift - ihodes
https://segment.com/blog/segment-sql-amazon-redshift/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=redshift

======
mblevin
Interesting development for a lot of the in-database visualization players
(Chart.io, Looker, RJMetrics etc) - a lot of the older and weaker players have
depended on lock-in and inertia to keep them around; this squarely puts them
in a bake-off similar to what's happening in the hosted analytics / customer
communication space.

I, for one, welcome our new database overlords.

Segment integration has driven more refugees from other analytics platforms
than a lot of other channels

More competition in this space is better - let's compete on value for our
customers, not lock-in and hostage-taking.

~~~
joeysim
I totally agree, columnar databases have rendered "traditional" BI tool
irrelevant and required the analysis and visualization layer to adapt to
billions of records accessible via SQL.

We (EverythingMe) open sourced our own internal data visualization and
collaboration tool which is used with our own Redshift setup -
[https://github.com/EverythingMe/redash](https://github.com/EverythingMe/redash)

~~~
kiyoto
I see your point, but what you are saying is very extreme.

Look no further than Tableau's valuation. The "traditional" BI market is still
huge, and if anything, direct SQL-level access benefits a small portion of the
entire BI user universe.

~~~
joeysim
I might have taken it to the extreme (always a good discussion kick-starter),
but aamof we did try Tableau an a range of other tools, and being a startup
that uses data and most if not all of its people are OK with SQL we managed to
be a lot more productive and transparent with re:dash.

There's a blog post about the motivations behind building it here -
[http://geeks.everything.me/2013/12/05/introducing_redash/](http://geeks.everything.me/2013/12/05/introducing_redash/)

------
bennstancil
We love what Segment is working on. It's a big step towards different
companies sharing a common schema, which means that analysis built on that
schema can be portable across companies, and doesn't have to be redone by
everyone. To that end, we partnered with Segment by released a series of open-
source queries and visualizations that work for any Segment customer (or
anyone with a similar schema):
[http://about.modeanalytics.com/playbook/](http://about.modeanalytics.com/playbook/)

------
pkrein
A few more details about how it works and our new partners here:
[https://segment.com/redshift](https://segment.com/redshift)

------
TheAceOfHearts
"For the first time ever, you can go all the way from user tracking on your
webpage or mobile app to an enterprise-grade, SQL data warehouse with just a
single line of code"

You've been able to do this with Treasure Data for months now, and we're
schemaless. (Full disclosure, I work there and was the one that built the
JavaScript SDK.)

------
jonbishop
We're very happy to be partnering with Segment for Segment SQL - it saves our
Redshift customers a lot of work.

Just an FYI - we’re offering a 30 day free trial for Segment customers. Just
sign up here:
[http://www.periscope.io/#signup](http://www.periscope.io/#signup)

------
zygy
Was just telling someone yesterday how SQL is eating the world. Good job guys!

------
alttab
We have put multiple man months into the same effort - data and BI integration
into Redshift for all the data visualizations, etc. This is truly is
promising.

